# هندسة السلامة safety



## Alex_10 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواني انا ادرس كورس لمادة هندسة السلامة ومحاضر الماده طالب مننا عمل مشروع لهذه الماده

فهل تساعدوني يا اخوان بافكار لهذا المشروع

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أدخل على فهرس السلامة المهنية على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33706

وستجد إن شاء الله ما يفيدك


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اشكر يا باشمهندس فتوح على هذا الفهرس انشاء الله المفيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ فتوح دوماً متميز


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ياخوي فتوح

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس بشير (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يسلمك يا اخ فتوح على الرابط


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## خالدسعد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

هذة بعض الافكار 
1- وضع (cheak list ) للاماكن الخطرة وعمل استبيان لها وتحليلها 
2- وضع Safety initiative ووضع Score نقاط حسب الخطورة لها 
3- اخذ منطقة خطرة مثل بعض اعمال الحفريات ,قيادة الرافعة الشوكية ووضع معاير السلامة لها
4- اخذ اي تقرير حادث في مصنع وتحليل الاسباب,
فقط فكر وسوف تجد العديد من الافكار ...تحياتي لك


----------



## صفوان اصف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

خالدسعد قال:


> هذة بعض الافكار
> 1- وضع (cheak list ) للاماكن الخطرة وعمل استبيان لها وتحليلها
> 2- وضع Safety initiative ووضع Score نقاط حسب الخطورة لها
> 3- اخذ منطقة خطرة مثل بعض اعمال الحفريات ,قيادة الرافعة الشوكية ووضع معاير السلامة لها
> ...


السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات الطيبه
من وجهة نظري ان الحل الامثل هو .....التعامل مع امور السلامه في المنشأة بطريقه منهجيه 
يعني وضع نظام متكامل بهدف تحقيق السلامه المهنيه
على سبيل المثال تطبيق المواصفه 18001
ليس من الضروري الحصول على شهاده....... مع اني افضل ذلك
ولكن يبقى الاهم المحافظه على حياة الناس.... فنحن مسؤلون امام الله


----------



## oskar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you salam


----------

